# Handy to have



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I got the same one and its great!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I will keep the Kreg in mind.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I finally got to use mine a few weeks ago and have been very happy with it. It works well with their face clamps.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the same jig and bought the other bit so I have both sizes. It's great. I love how compact it is.


----------

